# Vriendelike Groete @ Multi Destinations Club



## LMD (Nov 27, 2013)

I e-mailed Mount Amanzi indicating that I no longer wanted possession of my 2 flexi weeks. I was contacted by this company to take over the weeks. Anyone have any experience with them?
Thank you!


----------

